# 90 Maxima Replacement Parts help needed



## x_cruizin_x (Apr 25, 2005)

Does anyone know where i can find.. I'm not for sure what the part is called. But I have a manual transmission and when u lift the piece to where the shifter rod is going towards the transmission , you have to remove the heat shield in order to remove it. I got one at a junkrard but it has cracks in it and is not going to last very long. Does anyone know where i can find a new one? Also i need a oil switch it is below the oil filter, you screw it in to the engine block and is connected with an electrical connector.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

you're talking about the rubber shifter mount?
dealer only item.. they're $30-50 IIRC. not terribly expensive.

the other part you're talking about is your oil pressure switch/sending unit. they're fairly inexpensive and you can get them at most parts stores or the dealer.


----------



## x_cruizin_x (Apr 25, 2005)

Matt93SE said:


> you're talking about the rubber shifter mount?
> dealer only item.. they're $30-50 IIRC. not terribly expensive.
> 
> the other part you're talking about is your oil pressure switch/sending unit. they're fairly inexpensive and you can get them at most parts stores or the dealer.


Yea that sounds about right, Also I need to find a rubber bushing that goes between the...**** I dont remember what it's called but it's a joint that connects the shifter rod to a joint and you bolt it together. That is the only other peice that i need for now. Other than a left quarter panel which run around 100+ bux unless you know where i can get one for cheaper.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

dunno on the shift rod bushings.. energy suspension MIGHT carry one.. try to get some dimensions off your stock shifter and ask energy if one from a sentra/altima/whatever will fit. 

quarter panel... www.car-part.com for junkyards in your area.


----------



## x_cruizin_x (Apr 25, 2005)

I am also going to need new brakes do you think i could get it done for less than 200 bux? I really dont wanna do it myself. I also think it needs new wheel bearings the car shakes pretty bad but also that was when the shifter rods and stuff needed work. How much does it cost to get the wheel bearings worked on do you think?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

see the other threads in this forum.. brakes are cheap when you do them yourself, but can get insanely expensive if you take it somewhere... $200 for a brake job is nothing if they replace your rotors and pads. 
if they just do your pads, expect to spend $100 and come out with cheapo $10 autozone pads. you could have done the same thing at your house for $25 and 30 min of labor.


----------



## terryg911 (Feb 26, 2005)

*I have a 1990 L front Quarter Panel (Gold Colored)*

Please dont' post for sale ads outside the classifieds section.
This is your warning. next time you'll get a mandatory timeout from the forums.


----------



## x_cruizin_x (Apr 25, 2005)

Matt93SE said:


> dunno on the shift rod bushings.. energy suspension MIGHT carry one.. try to get some dimensions off your stock shifter and ask energy if one from a sentra/altima/whatever will fit.
> 
> quarter panel... www.car-part.com for junkyards in your area.


I went ahead and went to the dealer and ordered the parts. The shift rod bushings and some other bolts, ect that i bought came in. The only bad part is that the shifter mount is back ordered and they have no clue when it is coming in.


----------

